

LEVAN – Learning EVerything about ANything - karangoeluw
http://levan.cs.washington.edu/

======
ColinWright
Extensive discussion from last week:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7795621](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7795621)

